# The Real Me



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

For better or worse! I really am not JFK...this is a very recent photo of KK, as Cromwell said, warts and all. I introduced myself the other day in the new guy forum and wanted to follow up.

I gotta go make a brisket sammich now. See ya later!


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Here you go: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/smoking-action/250000-pictures-you-smoking-cigar.html

Welcome to puff.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

You look like Waylon Jennings.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Moved thread to Smoking Action Forum


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

scottw said:


> You look like Waylon Jennings.


+1..... kinda does. not exactly..... but more like could-be brother.....


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> +1..... kinda does. not exactly..... but more like could-be brother.....


I wish I was his brother *and* his beneficiary! Hey,we're both Texans...one of us lives under his real estate though!


----------



## Brandon F (Nov 15, 2009)

What are you puffing in this pic?


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

That was a Matacan #1. 7.5"x50 of pure Mexican tobacco love. mmmmmmmmm


----------

